# castration (again sorry )



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi everyone 

well Ollies op is planned for tomorrow i have arranged and cancelled 4 times however rebooked whilst on holiday last week because he kept marking the house where we were staying he has never done that before .
my quetions for your help please are .

will it stop him marking ? 
will his personality change when he has been done ? 
and his pepperoni keeps coming out and getting stuck WE HAVE to put it back .as adviced by the vet will that stop ? 

i would be greatful for your help 
Thankyou lynda x


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Linda - your post made me smile - can I just say I've never seen my standard poodles pepperoni? LOL. He has never marked, never noticed a change in personality, but he was neutered at about 5 mos which is standard here. Good luck on your decision!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Lynda my cavalier did not change his personality at all after his castration- and his anti-social behaviour improved (but did not disappear altogether) he stiil humped and sprayed a little bit but not nearly as much and I'm glad to say his pepperami never made another appearance! (Dexter will have the op one of these days)


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Think I'll stick to girl dogs...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Dont worry your doing the right thing and well done for hanging on so long (im not sure i'll be able too,Buddy is already humping things and has had his pepperoni out (yuck)

Anyway my friends dog is 4 yrs old and still intact OMG he humps every dog he can when we go walking and he also seems to get alot of agression from other dogs (think its because of the smell he gives off,so my friend said).

Sorry i cant be more helpful with your questions but good luck and im sure 100% your doing the right thing dx


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I had Coco done just before he turned 9 months. His pepperoni was always out if you made a fuss of him. Since he has been done that doesn't happen and I haven't notice any change in him


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We are definately getting Vincent done, we'll have it done as early as is safe (and recommended by the vet). I have always had my pets done, my old kitty George was done and completely stopped his spraying.

Good luck you're doing the right thing (in my opinion  )


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, been to the vets to have a health check and worming today and the vet asked me if I'd thought about neutering yet. This is only a small village surgery and there are only 2 vets there. We usually see the other one and she recommended leaving it until Rocky was 1 year old. Since then, I;ve read quite a bit on it, including advice like "wait until 1 month after he's sexually mature enough to be cocking his leg". Upshot was, I decided to wait until he was 10 months (or the leg thing, whichever came first...he still squats). Now today, when I asked the other vet what age he would advise, he said 6 months (ie now). I'm very confused with it all


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It is confusing and there are a lot of different opinions on it. All you can do is listen to them all and then do what you feel is the best for you and your dog. To be honest, I suspect that in the majority of cases it makes little or no difference at what age it is done.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> It is confusing and there are a lot of different opinions on it. All you can do is listen to them all and then do what you feel is the best for you and your dog. To be honest, I suspect that in the majority of cases it makes little or no difference at what age it is done.


I completely agree with Helen. I brought this question up a few days ago as to whether I should get Nacho neutered. It all comes down to personal feelings and your individual dog. My dad has a 2 year old cocker spaniel and not once have I seen his 'peperroni' or hump or get attacked or be aggressive to other dogs. I suppose a lot of it comes down to hormones and their own individual characteristics. I think if you feel you are doing the right thing then you are! My personal preference is to see how Nacho goes and if I do start seeing that peperroni all too often (not seen once yet) and he gets funny or dogs get funny with him I will seriously consider it. However I have been reading a lot of information about studding and I could be seriously considering it for the future. Another little pup - and Nacho as the daddy is definitely a sweet thought!


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi All 

i have had Ollie done and its day 2 post op he seems fine ,it all went well just got to try and keep him from jumping up and licking his wounds .
I am glad we have gone for it as i have agonised over it for so long reading so much advice for and against the procedure 
When we were in the vets a lady came in with a boxer dog and he was 8 and had cancer in his testicles so it was a a bit of confirmation we were doing the right thing .
I do appreciate this site its so helpful when we have such responsibility's as this x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

lilaclynda said:


> Hi All
> 
> i have had Ollie done and its day 2 post op he seems fine ,it all went well just got to try and keep him from jumping up and licking his wounds .
> I am glad we have gone for it as i have agonised over it for so long reading so much advice for and against the procedure
> ...


Fantastic news it has gone so well! Keep us updated  x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes completely agree - it's all personal preference. I would maybe put together a Pro and Con table and write down all advise you've had and set it out.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad all is well with Ollie


----------

